# Kid video



## o3jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Saw this posted on a friends FB page.


----------



## severine (Jul 17, 2010)

That is really cool!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2010)

Very cool!  And much better than the video I just took of my 3 year old today on a MTB ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Did you show E the first video? He interested in throwing himself off jumps yet?


----------



## severine (Jul 17, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Did you show E the first video? He interested in throwing himself off jumps yet?



He said he wants to do that. He is a maniac on his Skuut (balance bike) so I could see him hitting stuff like that if he had the opportunity...and if the Skuut weren't made out of wood. :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 17, 2010)

mad skillz.  But some of those landings made me wonder if he's not gonna be able to have kids later in life.  Landing right on the sack, no leg absorption???


----------



## Marc (Jul 19, 2010)

Ow.  That kid has some dumb parents.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2010)

The bike looks way too small for the kid. But it does seem to have some kind of hinged back end which must add some suspension to the thing.


----------

